# ECEDRS 2012 Schedule....



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*2012
Drag Racing & Car Show
Series Schedule*

_*Palm Beach Burnout!*
_*EV Drag Racing Event
*will be held on April , 2012
Palm Beach International Raceway
(Formerly Moroso Motorsports Park)
17047 Beeline Hwy. Jupiter, FL

_*EV Motorsports Racing!
$$$ Purse $$$
*_*EV Drag Racing Event*
held on May , 2012
Virginia Motorsports Park
8018 Boydton Plank Rd.
Petersburg, Virginia 23803

_*EV Drag Racing Expo!*_
*$$$ Purse $$$$
EV Drag Racing** Event 
*will held on May 18th, 2012 
Lebanon Valley Speedway
1746 US Route 20
West Lebanon, NY 12195 

_*Lightning on Wheels!*_
*$$$ Purse $$$*
*EV Drag Racing Event*
held on June 9th, 2012
New England Dragway
280 Exeter Road
Epping, NH 03042

*Madness in Maryland!
**$$$ Purse $$$
EV Drag Racing Event* 
held on June 24, 2012
MIR Maryland International Raceway
27861 Budds Creek Road
Mechanicsville, MD 20659 

*High Voltage Racing!
$$$ Purse $$$
EV Drag Racing Event
*held on July , 2012
US 13 Dragway 
34590 Sussex Highway
Laurel, DE 19956

*High Voltage in Canada!
$$$ Purse $$$
**EV Drag Racing Event
*held on July 21, 2012
Grand Bend Motorplex
70292 Bullock Line
Grand Bend, ON NOM 1T0
Canada
*
Wild Amps in Toronto!
$$$ Purse $$$
EV Drag Racing Event*
held on July 22, 2012
Toronto Motorsports Park
1040 Kohler Road
Cayuga, ON NOA 1EO
Canada

*EV Motor Mania!*
*$$$ Purse $$$
EV Drag Racing Event
*held on August 11th, 2012
Maple Grove Raceway
30 Stauffer Park Lane
Mohnton, PA 19540 

 *EVCCon EVTV Motor Verks!*
 *Drag Racing Event Expo*
held on September , 2012
860 Limbaugh Drive
Scott City, Missouri
http://www.evtv.me/evccon.html
______________________________
​________________________________________________

All events have been confirmed with the listed tracks, we are waiting on confirmations on a few dates. We will have a Press Release via MarketWire once all confirmations are in. We might add a few more events. Any questions please email me @ [email protected] or visit www.ecedra.com for updates and info!

Happy Holidays! ​


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

This is great! Two EV racing events close to home for me.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm surprised that the one in Grand Bend is on a Monday. Can't see there bein' a very good turnout - didn't know the track was even open during the week. I have some friends that practically live there on weekends during race season - some of them are even starting to "get" EVs.

On a side note Gary - sometime when we're in K-W visiting relatives, I'd like to stop by and take a peek at your truck - especially after you receive your !SHIVA!.

Later,
Keith


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

kek_63 said:


> I'm surprised that the one in Grand Bend is on a Monday. Can't see there bein' a very good turnout - didn't know the track was even open during the week. I have some friends that practically live there on weekends during race season - some of them are even starting to "get" EVs.
> 
> On a side note Gary - sometime when we're in K-W visiting relatives, I'd like to stop by and take a peek at your truck - especially after you receive your !SHIVA!.
> 
> ...


Hey Keith. Ya, I dunno what's up with that. Perhaps they are sorting out the dates. I'm not a racer, but I wanna hit the track a few times next summer to see what I can do. I'm going to take the truck off the road soon (been driving it daily still) to start the changes. The Shiva is a little bit away, but not long so..... ya. Stop by any time. You can shoot me an email at [email protected] any time.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I apologize, it is on the 21st, 2012 typo. We are holding two events that weekend in Canada, they have been CONFIRMED by the tracks. 



kek_63 said:


> I'm surprised that the one in Grand Bend is on a Monday. Can't see there bein' a very good turnout - didn't know the track was even open during the week. I have some friends that practically live there on weekends during race season - some of them are even starting to "get" EVs.
> 
> On a side note Gary - sometime when we're in K-W visiting relatives, I'd like to stop by and take a peek at your truck - especially after you receive your !SHIVA!.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey, Take good video with audio for all us on the west side of the planet. I'd rather be there in person but it ain't gonna happen. So please take some good video. Get a good HD camcorder and someone to get into the mix to get some video. 

Pete


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

> *ALERT!!!*
> *Due to the lack of funding we have temporary suspended the 2012 Series*
> *Our racers will compete in all NEDRA, NHRA, and IHRA competitions.*




This is from the web site


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I noticed that. Btw, did gottdi get banned/deleted?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rochesterricer said:


> I noticed that. Btw, did gottdi get banned/deleted?


I think Pete got pissed and left then came back as onegreenev 

You'd thought Ron could have notified this board he cancelled his season.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

major said:


> I think Pete got pissed and left then came back as onegreenev
> 
> You'd thought Ron could have notified this board he cancelled his season.


Major,

You have stated publicly you dislike me and would not post on my threads. Why the hell do you think it is okay to comment on anything to do with me or NEMRS? 
I cannot support NEMRS when my business is 75% down (Thanks to Obama), recent sponsors support our team only. We are in negotiations with sponsors for the series, but most likely for the 2013 season.
We have published this update on all member sites, this website is not under our control. Please mind your business, if you have any updates to slander please tell me in person when I see you at 2012 Power of DC.

Ron


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Major,
> 
> You have stated publicly you dislike me and would not post on my threads. Why the hell do you think it is okay to comment on anything to do with me or NEMRS?
> I cannot support NEMRS when my business is 75% down (Thanks to Obama), recent sponsors support our team only. We are in negotiations with sponsors for the series, but most likely for the 2013 season.
> ...


Hi Ron,

Although I am not a fan of you, I am a fan and supporter of EV racing. Therefore I follow such. Which I have every right to do.

You posted this schedule and I am interested in the events and results. That's all there is to it. I am not slandering you and do not wish to have an argument with you.

Did your new car run this past weekend? How'd it do?

Respectfully,

major


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

major said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> Although I am not a fan of you, I am a fan and supporter of EV racing. Therefore I follow such. Which I have every right to do.
> 
> ...


Hello Major,

I did not know you are a fan of NEMRS, excuse my ignorance. I was willing to finance the series, but my business is down. I own an A+ BBB rated company in Connecticut and still have very little business. Hopefully times will change with a new President, and NEMRS will find some sponsors. We will be racing local in the NY area. Warp Factor III is complete, but needed new BMS boards, they shipped the wrong ones. I am almost complete with the installation of the new BMS and should hit the track soon. I do like the EMUS BMS, and the company has been very helpful with installation.

Cheers,

Ron


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Great news! Due to recent donations, the NEMRS will be back to the track on July 14, 2012. I want to thank Major and many other supporters for helping our cause. It is not easy to fund events and travel around the country with business so bad, but with the recent donations we will do our best to spread electric vehicle racing.

Thank you all,

Ron Adamowicz
President
www.NEMRS.net


----------

